# Morning Outing With New Hathcock and Ranger



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out for about an hour and shot my new Hathcock and Ranger slings from Bill Hays.

The Hathcock is the larger of the two by a good bit in my hands and is very sturdy. I shot it with better than my usual accuracy and was steady as a rock. As an out in the field carry for me, it is a tad on the large size, but as a target type shooter, for me it is perfect .... as a matter of fact I may start shooting some target stuff and this *IS *the slingshot I will use for sure ! IMHO this is the size sling I would carry if going out in the field on a sole slingshot hunt ... I was going out with the intent of bring food back home or silencing pest on your property. This sling for me is perfect for sitting on the porch target shooting or waiting for Starlings to land ;- )

The Ranger fits me like a glove, it is not the fanciest sling in the world, but man alive does it feel good in my hands.IMHO Bills slings are made for function not gilts and glamour). This is a sling I would carry out in the field as it just works, The low profile fork just fits me to a tee, and hole in the grip fits my pinky for comfort !!! I Shot this sling quite a bit and liked it a whole bunch. I think this would be an outstanding hunting sling IMHO, and of the size to carry on a day hike. Of the many commercial slings I have ... this sling is up there with the most natural intuitive shooter I have !!!

I want to add something about the pouches that these slings come with ........ I don't know if Bill makes them or Tex or ? but they are very, very comfortable and a great size for general shooting. 16mm marbles fit in perfectly as does 1/2 steel, very nice job Bill ;- )

If some may think I'm a Bill Hays fan boy, I'm not, I bought these slings and shot them and gave my honest opinion .. and my opinion is they both are very fine shooting machines !!

Below is a pic of the Ranger and the Hathcock after a morning shoot.

wll


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good review. Yeah, those exact two are in my near future as well but I'll go matte black. Two words for you my friend - CARGO POCKETS!*

*And, how come when I click on your pics they don't enlarge? Nice borders tho. *


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Good review. Yeah, those exact two are in my near future as well but I'll go matte black. Two words for you my friend - CARGO POCKETS!*
> 
> *And, how come when I click on your pics they don't enlarge? Nice borders tho. *


I take most of the pics in a small resolution for uploading and stuff about 275 pxl x 275 pxls And yes, you are a wise sage ..... cargo pant are the answer :- )

I may go out again in an hour or so and shoot them some more.

wll


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

You may have not been a Pocket Predator Bill Hays fan club member but you can't help but join the club once you've shot one or two Pocket Predator slingshots. Throw in the Pro Clips for quick and easy band attachment and you become an advanced member of the fan club. I do shoot other slingshots but not a day goes by that one or two of my Pocket Predator slingshots ends up or starts out on the list of shooters for the day. Cast aluminujm, g10, resin or molded polycarboniated they all feel, fit and shoot great.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I wanted an HTC in a bad way. When I met Bill at the MWST that dream came true. I shot the entire tourney with it. It is a bit large for my hobbit hands, but a real joy to use.


----------



## hotshoe (Mar 16, 2018)

Just got my Hatchcock this week . Only my second week or so shooting slingshots and this one works for me . Picked up two axiom camps a bill hays Ranger and now the Hatch. . Tree rats will be in trouble next year

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

hotshoe said:


> Just got my Hatchcock this week . Only my second week or so shooting slingshots and this one works for me . Picked up two axiom camps a bill hays Ranger and now the Hatch. . Tree rats will be in trouble next year
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Ya, for sure .... Bill hays makes a very fine, strong, shootable piece of equipment.. I especially like the Ranger.

wll


----------



## hotshoe (Mar 16, 2018)

wll said:


> hotshoe said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my Hatchcock this week . Only my second week or so shooting slingshots and this one works for me . Picked up two axiom camps a bill hays Ranger and now the Hatch. . Tree rats will be in trouble next year
> ...


I think I've settled on using just the Carlos Hatchcock . I don't have enough experience to know just why yet . But the dam thing shoots lights out accurate . Soda cans out to forty feet are easy to hit , . I'm a weapons instructor and can't wait to win a lunch from one of the boys that thinks they can shoot . The look on their face when a slingshot beats their Glock will be priceless ! Thanks Mr Hayes

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hotshoe (Mar 16, 2018)

hotshoe said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > hotshoe said:
> ...


Excuse me Carlos Hathcock

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

hotshoe said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > hotshoe said:
> ...


I always thought that would be a fun thing to do... then about a year ago I got a chance to try it out.

I shot against a Deputy Sheriff from another county, he had a new Sig and I used a slightly modded Ranger in polycarbonate...

Shooting at cans we were pretty close, I'd say equal even, but when it came to cutting cards... I kind of made him a little embarrassed and made him really start to rethink his entire shooting career.


----------

